# please don't stone me but.......



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

I really don't like trick or treating (ducks head) I think there are many ways to celebrate this fabulous time of year and going round peoples houses, just isn't one of them for me.
it never seems that safe and I think it can be frightening for people living alone or older people.
does anyone agree with me (ducks again)
I love Halloween btw, wouldn't be here if I didn't!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Naw, love trick or treating, I'm just too old for it now.
But in a few years my little man will be old enough.

Did you have a bad experience?


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm actually frightened of masses of children through being bullied at school so that probably doesn't help.
but no I haven't had a bad experience with actual trick or treating, thinking about it I think a bunch of children escorted by adults is entirely different to a group of teens making the rounds


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Trick or Treating is such a delight on All Hallow's Eve. I couldn't imagine not having any visitors to my home on such a spooky night. If you're home alone, or older, and afraid of trick or treaters, than simply put a sign outside saying so. ;-)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would say that would make a difference.
We had idiot teens that did the rounds too.

When I got old enough not to be ToT'ing any longer, went out and protected the little ones from those idiots. so while we were on watch, no tot lost their bag of treats.


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

well I won't be in this year as I'm getting married however usually I'll be in the middle of a ritual, so I don't answer the door


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I also find Trick or Treating to be a time where I can get in touch with people from the area and engage in great conversation with them. 

Congrats on getting married! On Halloween? How great!


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

JohnnyL said:


> I also find Trick or Treating to be a time where I can get in touch with people from the area and engage in great conversation with them.
> 
> Congrats on getting married! On Halloween? How great!


do you have community spirit where you are, here the neighbours don't know each other that well


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Cauldron said:


> do you have community spirit where you are, here the neighbours don't know each other that well


That's the point. How many times during the year do we talk to our neighbors?


----------



## Bushenstine (Sep 25, 2008)

I am a teenager and I would never cause any trouble on Halloween. I like it for the fun. Not the dumb pranks.


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

BoysinBoo said:


> That's the point. How many times during the year do we talk to our neighbors?


hey I missed the congrats! thanks, did you edit that?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Cauldron said:


> I really don't like trick or treating (ducks head) I think there are many ways to celebrate this fabulous time of year and going round peoples houses, just isn't one of them for me.
> it never seems that safe and I think it can be frightening for people living alone or older people.
> does anyone agree with me (ducks again)
> I love Halloween btw, wouldn't be here if I didn't!


Sounds like someones going to be a troll for Halloween.


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> Sounds like someones going to be a troll for Halloween.


it would make a change from being a Witch


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

JohnnyL said:


> I also find Trick or Treating to be a time where I can get in touch with people from the area and engage in great conversation with them.


I'm thinking of setting up a small station at the entrance to our driveway and seeing if I can talk my husband into manning it. Thought I would have brownie bites and hot cider and/or hot chocolate for the parents. Thought it would give my husband, who doesn't really get into all this like I do, a chance to enjoy the night talking to our neighbors. Trick or treating decades ago use to be more like this IMO so I thought it would be nice to make it more of a neighborhood experience this year. An extra benefit would be that he could keep an eye on our yard and hopefully his presence would discourage roudy teens in the neighborhood. Good neighbors need to get out and get acquainted more. :jol:


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

Spookie said:


> I'm thinking of setting up a small station at the entrance to our driveway and seeing if I can talk my husband into manning it. Thought I would have brownie bites and hot cider and/or hot chocolate for the parents. Thought it would give my husband, who doesn't really get into all this like I do, a chance to enjoy the night talking to our neighbors. Trick or treating decades ago use to be more like this IMO so I thought it would be nice to make it more of a neighborhood experience this year. An extra benefit would be that he could keep an eye on our yard and hopefully his presence would discourage roudy teens in the neighborhood. Good neighbors need to get out and get acquainted more. :jol:


sounds like a plan


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

What other day of the year can you go out and meet your neighbors? I think trick or treating is one of the coolest holiday traditions... ever.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

catch


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

the trick or treating should be left for the kiddies...the teens should be escorting their younger siblings, creating haunts at their homes or going to parties...there is no excuse for a teen to trick or treat...I just think its ridiculas (just my opinion)


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Last year, and I kid you not, we had adults trick or treating! Now we lived in not the nicest area, so they very well could have been homeless or close to it, but it was very weird to say the least.

But we met so many of our neighbors it was amazing! I spent more time conversing with them about how I did this or that than I did actually scaring people.

So far this year we've met tons of people just by being out working on stuff at all hours. I have a feeling we'll be a big hit this Halloween and we'll hear a ton more from other people who've been silently watching...


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I went ToT'ing until I was 14, but I was ALWAYS Respectful of the Neighbors.
I Abhor those that pull Pranks and such on Halloween, a Night that is supposed to be Fun and Nothing but.
That is why we are having a Tent with Refreshments and a Raffle, to get the Community involved.
I am even Baking a Cake to raffle off.
That is in addition to my Yard Haunt.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Cauldron said:


> however usually I'll be in the middle of a ritual, so I don't answer the door


 Do tell!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Vancouver said:


> the trick or treating should be left for the kiddies...the teens should be escorting their younger siblings, creating haunts at their homes or going to parties...there is no excuse for a teen to trick or treat...I just think its ridiculas (just my opinion)


IMO, most everyone who TOT's is just celebrating the holiday. We get large numbers of teens, and many adults, some who are carrying TOT bags or pumpkins. In the past I would politely tell them that the candy is only for the kids but we seem to get a nice group of appreciative folks who rave about our set-up so I oblige them with a candy bar. I look at it as a way of connecting with people. They appreciate the lengths we go to, tell their friends, return each year, and help make our night fun. Additionally we don't hold back in scaring adults and some of the best reactions come from them.:jol:


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> IMO, most everyone who TOT's is just celebrating the holiday. We get large numbers of teens, and many adults, some who are carrying TOT bags or pumpkins. In the past I would politely tell them that the candy is only for the kids but we seem to get a nice group of appreciative folks who rave about our set-up so I oblige them with a candy bar. I look at it as a way of connecting with people. They appreciate the lengths we go to, tell their friends, return each year, and help make our night fun. Additionally we don't hold back in scaring adults and some of the best reactions come from them.:jol:


i'm fine with that, as long as they don't expect it...i recognize the other side to this and am actually a bit torn (i also see it as a thank you for being in the spirit by wearing their costumes and being out)


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Do tell!


I'm a Witch so I would be in the middle of doing a Samhain ritual at this time, are you familiar with that?


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

I don't have a problem with teenage TOTs unless they are lame and don't dress up. I hate it when they show up with just a mask, no costume. I asked a kid what he was and he didn't even know, had to take off his mask and look at it. "No candy for you." His friends just laughed at him. I told him if he dressed up next year I'd take care of him.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

"She turned me into a newt!"


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> IMO, most everyone who TOT's is just celebrating the holiday. We get large numbers of teens, and many adults, some who are carrying TOT bags or pumpkins. In the past I would politely tell them that the candy is only for the kids but we seem to get a nice group of appreciative folks who rave about our set-up so I oblige them with a candy bar. I look at it as a way of connecting with people. They appreciate the lengths we go to, tell their friends, return each year, and help make our night fun. Additionally we don't hold back in scaring adults and some of the best reactions come from them.:jol:


We do the same thing here...It is the adults that most of the time seem to have the most fun being scared. Of course, the tweens are always terrified, but when it comes to the very young, the masks come off and we escort them around the haunt showing them how we do things and how "Not real" everything is. I love my scare tactics, but I would NEVER traumatize a young child.
It does seem that Halloween is the one time of the year that we get to meet with and talk to our neighbors, that, for one reason or another, are just too busy to stop and chat throughout the year. I certainly hope our new neighborhood that we are moving into is going to be receptive of our haunt.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

corner haunt said:


> I don't have a problem with teenage TOTs unless they are lame and don't dress up. I hate it when they show up with just a mask, no costume. I asked a kid what he was and he didn't even know, had to take off his mask and look at it. "No candy for you." His friends just laughed at him. I told him if he dressed up next year I'd take care of him.


Last year we had a group of teens show up, taller than I am (5'7") no costumes, etc. We have to be really careful about how we handle teens, because in this neighborhood there are several that are prone to Halloween vandalism, and I don't know for sure which ones they are. So, we normally give them a couple pieces of candy and they go on their way. Last year we handed each kid their candy, and one of them looked at my husband and said "um, do you have a sack I could put this in?". I kinda thought he could use one of the 50 pockets his jeans had, but my husband just gave him a wal-mart sack to get rid of him. And, of course we watched until they were down the street to make sure they didn't take any other "treats" from our yard. Those are the kids I just really am irritated by on Halloween. Other than that, I love everything about Halloween...:laugheton:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Cauldron said:


> I'm a Witch so I would be in the middle of doing a Samhain ritual at this time, are you familiar with that?


Not well versed on it, no. Do tell!


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Not well versed on it, no. Do tell!


Please see this link
http://thebubblingcauldron.net/viewtopic.php?f=234&t=1784&p=22747#p22747


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I live in a very poor area. When a kid comes to my house without a costume. I make him a balloon hat and a balloon sword. Then they have a costume and can enjoy the night. I am so happy to be able to give candy and balloon animals away to kids who come by I thank them for coming just like everyone else. It's tough to be a teen these days. I want them to enjoy TOT for as long as they can.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I bet everyone on here can remember an adult that was very kind to us as children. I also bet we all remember the adult that yelled at us to stop riding our bikes on their lawn or to stop being loud, or a hundred different things. They were actually correct to scold us but all we remember is the feeling of being rejected or hurt. I want to challenge you with the amazing haunts to keep some extra makeup to help the teens out and make them up a little so they wont feel left out. Kindness is never forgotten, unfortunatly neither is rejection.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That is an excellent idea. I have seen face painting and kiddy tatoos done at arts and craft shows for years so to have this as an extra at your haunt would be great. And it not a bad idea to make friends with the local youngsters. A little kindness can go a long way some times.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's cool Aquayne
you are so right


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have to admit, I don't "get" the idea of not liking trick or treating. I think it just feeds into the cultural paranoia we are all being force fed. Yes, there is a tiny possibility your child will eat a Mary Jane dipped in rat poison & then rewrapped...but then again, you could all get smucked out in your car while driving to church.
I try to not think about the nutjobs and evil in the world, and for one night, hope my child feels the excitement and fun of Halloween that I had when I was young, and still ressurect each October as I set up myhaunt & prepare...I want them to be without the fears 2008 can slap onto Halloween.It is my job to worry- not thiers; I am very careful and watchful of my kids & other kids as they TOT...I have been known to cast a I'm-The-Momma-Lion-and-Don't Bug-Me glance at marauding, shaving cream covered teens as they run past, but I don't begrudge them their shenanigans...as long as they don't mess with me & mine. Free candy, staying up late, costumes, running around in the dark. Not too bad of a night.


d5


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I just love this group of people. Everyone just wants to give a good memory to the neighborhood hoods, I mean kids.


----------



## Cauldron (Oct 2, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> I have to admit, I don't "get" the idea of not liking trick or treating.


don't forget, trick or treating isn't what my religion is about, I won't interrupt my religious practices to answer the door on a night that is very sacred to me.
Trick or treating isn't offensive to me, but by the same token a night that to me means honoring the dead, doesn't go with fancy dress and masks.
I'm not rude to kids, but they probably won't be leaving my house with much either, if I do answer the door

its like carol singing if you are any other religion but Christianity you might not want a bunch of people singing about Christ on your door step.
Its my home, if I can put up with people knocking on the door and am polite, people need to respect my right to not get involved.

oh and rejection is a part of life, if you don't learn that as a child, you won't have the tools to deal with it as an adult


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

OK I'll bite. Most people in my area do not participate in tot for religious reasons. No harm done. They leave the front porch lights off and do not treat. You have permission from the Constitution to refrain from tot. Some also refrain from Christmas. Some Christian groups consider Christmas too frivilous and do their own thing (what I don't know).


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I need to apologize to those who posted their frustration with teens who tot with no effort to play along. I understand and actually agree. Since moving here I have had some major shifts in thought. I have been having a very "holier than thou" day. Sorry.
Send all responses to St. Aquayne. If anyone gets rid of warts in my name please forward the story to the Vatican.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Halloween has completely died in my neighborhood -- no haunts anymore, no porchlights on, no ToTs -- and I'm fine with that. Because for the last 8 years or so, for every little kid who rang your bell, there would be 12 teens or 20's with no costume just wanting a handout and half of whom are looking past you into your house to see what kind of TV you have in your living room. This is the neighborhood where I was robbed at gunpoint in my own driveway and where some hood rat gently pushed in the screen on my mom's door and unlatched it and walked into her house while she was dozing in her recliner watching TV. In this area, Halloween is dead, may it rest in peace. There is no safe or reasonable way to do it in the hood. That's why I work at other people's haunts on Halloween, people who live in sane places. I love seeing little kids ToTing and would love to oblige them but it ain't happening here anymore.

When I am (IF I am) able to move to a house in a better neighborhood with kids and ToTing in it I will go for it with a gusto. Until then I remain Haunter Errant.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Yikes....makes me happy we have normal old trick or treating here. It's by far one of my fondest memories from childhood and I would fight tooth and nail to keep it from being changed by anyone or any organization. We have so few customs in north america, don't mess with one of the best.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

It is sad when basic safety become an issue. So much "community" is lost when fear becomes the biggest concern. I am sure that the haunts are glad to have the extra help.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Some of the more drug ravaged areas in my region have organized halloween parties for the children to enjoy. I have been to a few. It is not the same as TOT but it is a safe alternative. I go and make balloon animals for the kids. They seem to love haveing someone make things for them. The local fire department hosts the one I went to.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

BTW I keep talking about my balloon art. I'm not very good at it I'm just very willing to try, and the kids are very forgiving. It costs me about 5 cents per balloon and I dont accept tips or pay. It is just fun. Once I took money and I hated it.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I really miss the old time TOTing. But at different times we all have to take different measures. I was in a state of depression every year when we didn't get one single TOTer. So, we decided to bring them to us with our Haunted Barn!! It isn't traditional but it gives the kids soemthing to do that remembers the Halloween rituals!!!

BTW, Revenant, we're not that far from you............. Could always use more help!!!:jol:


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I want to personally thank Aquayne for his posts on this thread. The youth is our future, and the reason we all do what we do. I know firsthand what it was like to be a f#@ked up kid and a troubled teen. Nobody went out of their way for me. Each year I do my haunt and regardless of age, costume or lack there of, everyone gets a treat. The one thing to keep in mind is that every action has a reaction. I have teenagers that come back year after year and actually make kick ass costumes to "show off" to me what they created, after TOTing without them for years. An added benefit is the security of my setup, if people respect you, they look out for you. Once i had a prop stolen and within twelve hours I knew where it was because of the teenagers I had befriended shook down their high school for answers. All I'm asking is that we give everyone a chance. Who knows that person you change may go on to discover the cure for cancer or aids....

out
N6


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I enjoy having the Tots come by. It's a chance to meet the kids and parents of the neighborhood. I'm okay with the teens that dress up, but the ones who show up at the door with no costume bug me. I do worry they'll take or vandalize things if they don't get candy though. But hey it just a little candy. For the most part I thinks the kids and parents enjoy what we do (even if they wonder why?). I've already had a neighbor ask if we were going to decorate this year.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

When I was little, I went TOTing; when I was a teenager, I still got dressed up and took my little brother TOTing; as a big kid, when it is time for the curfew and we no longer have any candy left, I (while still in costume) usually go TOTing for beers. I have met a lot of great people in my path and they have met me. I must say that I have never had a bad experience with TOTers and yes, I do give out candy to all. If they do not have a costume, they don't get as much. Because I am one of those "crazy houses that go all out on Halloween", I do have regulars (teens included) that will come to my house just to be there. I get many compliments from the teens and adults because of my decorations and my costume and they even say that it's nice that I go all out for the TOTers. 

Last year, a little guy came to my house while his mom waited at the steps and I gave him his glow bracelet and candy. Within an hour later, the same boy came by and I did recognize him and I looked at the mom who was trying to cover her face because she was embarrassed that he wanted to come back. I told her that she should not be embarrased and that I find that to be a compliment. 

I hope that I never have a bad experience with the TOTers or TOTing for that matter.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay, now I get it. Thanks! I always try to understand points of view other than my own. Thanks for taking the time to respond. 
Aquayne-- do you have the balloons already blown up and ready to twist, or do you blow as needed? That is SUCh a good idea...I may just have to borrow that one....I love making balloon animals and other creations. We get a ton of small kids before dark, and that would be a cool thing for me to do before I jump into my nighttime get up. How do you manage a sudden influx of kids? We sometimes will get vanfulls of 10 kids at a time, and the porch gets filled with kids....Thanks. And thanks for having such a good heart. 


d5


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh, and Aquayne etc.: I found a great book at a garage sale that explains how to make lots of cool balloon projects....everything from very simple dogs, to really complex dinosaurs & scorpions. It's called "The Ultimate Balloon Book: 46 Projects to Blow Up, Bend & Twist" by Shar Levine & Michael Ouchi. I like the palm tree hat...


d5


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> or do you blow as needed?


I always blow as needed. Oh wait! ...we're talking about tot'ing. 

TOT'ing is at the heart of Halloween for me. I loved it as a kid and I love seeing how much fun the kids have now.

This year, we're doing a Haunted Housewarming open house for our surrounding neighbors (we just moved). Families have been invited to stop around for food and drinks during and after TOT'ing. I thought it would be a good way to have an opportunity to meet some of the neighbors, especially since Halloween is on a Friday.

In my old neighborhood, we never had problems. The kids were always dressed up and always polite, even the teenagers. I don't know what to expect in our new hood.

Mr. W and I will be dressed in our costumes. I always dress up anyway to hand out the candy. I hope this will work out OK.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Blowing up the balloon is part of the show. I rarely get more than 8 at a time. They dont mind waiting, it's rally amazing.


----------

